# T S Dolphin Leith



## IANMAIN (Sep 2, 2005)

Is there anyone out there that was on the Dolphin from Sept. to Dec. 1966.


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ian I hope you r luckier than me as I've been trying to find any ex deck boys who were on there with me sep to dec 63, but you can find a load of Dolphin photos at allatsea .com click on to sea schools then photos.All the best Davy Thomson (Saltcoats)


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

hello again Ian,I gave you bum info, its www.allatsea.cx & you'll see sea schools so you click on to TS Dolphin. You could also go on to page 7 of this thread & you'll find 2 pages of ex Dolphin boys (auld boys now)also looking for their old shipmates & some great memories Hopefully ? once again All the best. davyt.


----------

